# IIM A Topper = Vegetable Vendor...!!!



## mrintech (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the prestigious *Indian Institute of Management, Ahmedabad*, alumuni is now a *vegetable vendor*

<spam removed>


----------



## iinfi (Jun 28, 2008)

giving something back to his motherland .... gr8 stuff


----------



## mrintech (Jun 28, 2008)

salute to him

Both India and IIM A Rockz...!!!


----------



## Pat (Jun 28, 2008)

Advertising..Thread reported!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2008)

Mrintech - Post atleast some part of the article in the post or the topic will be locked.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 28, 2008)

Also post the actual source.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 28, 2008)

> Patna: Selling vegetables on the streets is not what an Indian Institute of Management (IIM) graduate is supposed to do. But that’s what an IIM-Ahmedabad topper Kaushalendra Kumar is doing.
> 
> Kaushalendra is selling vegetables in a custom-made refrigerated cart in the streets of Patna. His new vegetable selling concept is already hit among people and he is emerging as the most sought after vegetable vendor in Patna.



*www.ibnlive.com/news/vegetableselling-iim-grad-out-to-build-bihar-brand/67926-3.html?xml 

You can find it on The telegraph also I belive.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 28, 2008)

I want the promotional scheme on Mangoes!


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, dont forget to give source but itna to jaroor do ki we can understand something without going to source.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 28, 2008)

*Thread closed.*


----------

